# [kde4] Problem z ekranami, dokowaniem i polskimi znakami

## kacper

czesc

w koncu i ja postanowilem sprawdzic czy kde jest juz uzywalne (wg. wielu komentarzy juz jest), zainstalowalem wersje 4.2.4 z overlaya i mam pare pytan :

1. wydaje mi sie, ze ekran glowy 'troche' ucieka po za monitor, mam ustawiona rozdzielczosc 1440x900, tapeta jest takiej samej rozdzielczosci mimo tego jest jakby na 2/3 ekranu -> http://i42.tinypic.com/14ngwtl.png

2. drugi ekran nie dziala, jest ustawiony moim zdaniem prawidlowo bo pod gnome dziala. Jak przejade na niego myszka jest kursor 'X' i nie mozna nic tam przeniesc ani uruchomic. Konfiguracja -> http://kacper.evilroot.eu/gentoo/conf/xorg.conf

3. kadu sie nie dokuje pomimo dodania apletu (widac go na screenie wyzej - prawy dolny rog)

4. nie dziala prawy alt do wpisywania polskim ogonkow 

Pomimo tych malych problemow kde wyglada super i nie chcialbym sie chyba z nim rozstac, wiec wszelkie sugestie mile widziane  :Smile: 

----------

## Garrappachc

Hm... Ja instalowałem z normalnych serwerów i wszystko działało... Bądź co bądź KDE4 jest jeszcze dosyć mocno rozwojowe ^^ Może 4.3 będzie lepsze.

----------

## Belliash

SOA #512 do wszystkich punktow  :Wink: 

z czego polowa byla juz walkowana na forum leniuchu  :Wink: 

----------

## kacper

Szukałem, ale z tym drugim ekranem nic nie mogę znaleźć, wiec może ktoś ma podobna konfigurację? Ja mam kartę nvidii, pierwszy monitor 1440x900, drugi monitor(tv) 1980x1080 i niestety ustawienia, które działają na Gnome tutaj nie działają.

Znalazłem coś takiego : http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/X.Org/Dual_Monitors#Independent_Dual_Head_in_KDE_4.2 ale jak zmusić KDE, żeby na pierwszym ekranie była rozdzielczość 1440x900 bo teraz wygląda tak jakby obie rozdzielczości się na siebie nakładały.

----------

## lmmsci

Odnośnie drugiego ekranu, miałem coś podobnego, choć dla intela. Trzeba by pewnie kazać KDE uruchamiać przy starcie sprytny skrypt, coś w rodzaju:

```
#!/bin/bash

nvidia-settings --load-config-only

```

czy jakoś tak, żeby ładował ustawienia karty. Oczywiście, najpierw musisz sobie przy pomocy tego programiku ustawić jakieś ustawienia   :Wink:  ekranów.  Ten programik jest genialny, pobaw się nim. Nie jestem też pewien, czy nie czeka Cię grzebanie w xorg.conf.

Druga rzecz to stary wysłużony xrandr. Ja sam osobiście tego właśnie używam - niezbyt sprytny skrypt wygląda tak:

```
#!/bin/bash

xrandr --output HDMI-1 --mode 1680x1050 --output LVDS --mode 1280x800 --left-of HDMI-1
```

Co prawda mam kartę intela, nie wiem, jak się będzie zachowywać nvidia. Najpierw uruchamiasz sobie w konsoli xrandr i patrzysz jak się nazywają wyjścia (u mnie - jak widać HDMI-1 i LVDS) a potem możesz już rozpocząć szaleństwa.

Za to jak już Ci się uda (prawdopodobnie z tym pierwszym, tzn. nvidia-settings), to GNOME może się schować. Powodzenia.

----------

## kacper

 *lmmsci wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Trzeba by pewnie kazać KDE uruchamiać przy starcie sprytny skrypt, coś w rodzaju:
> 
> 

 

Zrobiłem wg tego -> http://thomascomputerrepair.com/nvidia-settings-kde.php ; nie działa, a nvidia-settings mam skonfigurowane bo dzięki niemu działa to pod gnome, zresztą we wcześniejszym wątku jest mój xorg.conf i tam widać, że jest on wygenerowany właśnie tym programem. 

 *lmmsci wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Co prawda mam kartę intela, nie wiem, jak się będzie zachowywać nvidia. Najpierw uruchamiasz sobie w konsoli xrandr i patrzysz jak się nazywają wyjścia (u mnie - jak widać HDMI-1 i LVDS) a potem możesz już rozpocząć szaleństwa.
> 
> 

 

Gdzie tego szukać? Ja nie widzę  :Sad: 

```

kacper@legion:~/ > xrandr

Screen 0: minimum 320 x 240, current 1440 x 900, maximum 1440 x 900

default connected 1440x900+0+0 0mm x 0mm

   1440x900       50.0*    51.0  

   1152x864       52.0  

   1024x768       53.0     54.0     55.0  

   832x624        56.0  

   800x600        57.0     58.0     59.0     60.0     61.0     62.0  

   700x525        63.0     64.0  

   640x512        65.0     66.0  

   640x480        67.0     68.0     69.0     70.0  

   576x432        71.0  

   512x384        72.0     73.0     74.0  

   416x312        75.0  

   400x300        76.0     77.0     78.0     79.0  

   320x240        80.0     81.0     82.0  

kacper@legion:~/ > 

```

TV oczywiście włączony w tym czasie, jak na nim odpalę konsolę i xrandr to pokazuje to samo tylko na początku jest rozdzielczość 1980x1080

 *lmmsci wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Za to jak już Ci się uda (prawdopodobnie z tym pierwszym, tzn. nvidia-settings), to GNOME może się schować. Powodzenia.
> 
> 

 

Dobrze by było, KDE bardzo mi się podoba.

----------

## lmmsci

Jeszcze pytanie pomocnicze: która wersja X i driverów nvidii ?

BTW: w linku, który podałeś jest tylko tyle, że jest taki program i z taką opcją trzeba go wywołać. Heh, najpierw jednak musisz go odpalić normalnie, żeby sobie podobierać co i jak. Potem skrypt.

A więc: 

1. Konsola

2. W konsoli: nvidia-settings

3. Szukamy tam gdzie można ustawić dwa wyświetlacze no i ustawiamy (apropos: masz w xorgu włącznony TwinView ? Jak nie to tym czymś podobno da się clicknąć  :Wink:  : 

http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-141548.html

)

4. O przeróbkach Xorg.conf to najlepiej poczytać w necie...

KDE4 ma ten fajny bajer, że na wyświetlaczach można ustawić różne tapety  :Smile: 

----------

## kacper

x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r6 ; x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.60

 *lmmsci wrote:*   

> 
> 
> BTW: w linku, który podałeś jest tylko tyle, że jest taki program i z taką opcją trzeba go wywołać. Heh, najpierw jednak musisz go odpalić normalnie, żeby sobie podobierać co i jak. Potem skrypt.
> 
> 

 

Oczywiście, odpalałem go wcześniej w przypadku gnome i tu jest jego efekt -> http://kacper.evilroot.eu/gentoo/conf/xorg.conf niestety to nie działa pod KDE. Odpaliłem ten programik pod KDE i ustawiłem tak samo. Bez efektu, na separate screen (tak chciałbym) jest tak jak napisałem wyżej, a na twin jest po prostu przedłużony pulpit na TV a paska jak nie było widać tak nie ma.

 *lmmsci wrote:*   

> 
> 
> KDE4 ma ten fajny bajer, że na wyświetlaczach można ustawić różne tapety 
> 
> 

 

Bajery, bajerami a ja chcę na pierwszym pulpicie klikać www, a na TV oglądać film, w tym samym czasie  :Smile:  i nic więcej nie potrzeba.

----------

## lmmsci

Powinno pójść, ale lepszy byłby >=1.6  :Smile: 

----------

## lmmsci

Jeszcze jedno pytanie, żeby mniej więcej się nie pomylił  :Smile: 

Masz jedną kartę i dwa wyjścia czy dwie karty każda po jednym?

----------

## kacper

Oczywiście mogę go zainstalować. Tylko jak? Z overlaya jakiegoś? Odmaskować?

Jedna kartą, dwa wyjścia do monitora idzie DVI-DVI, do TV idzie DVI-HDMI

----------

## lmmsci

Myślę, że nie trzeba będzie. Zwróć uwagę na to, że w wygenerowanym xorg.conf TwinView jest ustawiony na "0". Po kiego grzyba dwa urządzenia to nie wiem. Można przecież np. tak:

```
Section "Device"

        Identifier      "NVIDIA Corporation blablabla"

        Driver          "nvidia"

        BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option          "TwinView" "true"

        Option          "MetaModes" "1600x1200,1600x1200; 1280x1024,1280x1024" // to musisz sobie dograć sam średnik rozdziela rozdzielczości dla poszczególnych wyświetlaczy

        Option          "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "31-80"

        Option          "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "56-76"

        Option          "TwinViewOrientation" "RightOf"

EndSection
```

i odpowiednie sekcje da wyświetlaczy... Pewnie pomoże też tfununtu forum (co za żenada, żeby dawać linka do tfubuntu...)

```
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773584
```

----------

## lmmsci

Może Ci się przydać lektura dokumentacji, żeby poznać możliwości TwinViewOrientation.

----------

## kacper

Tak, można i tak, tylko nie rozumiem jednego dlaczego pod Gnome to działa a pod KDE nie? Szczerze mówiąc zaczyna mnie to trochę męczyć, ale jeszcze będę próbował bo za bardzo mi się KDE podoba  :Smile: 

A te dwa ekrany to zrobiło nvidia-settings, ja nic nie ruszałem tam już od jakiegoś czasu, pod Gnome działało, pod XFCE też, ale pod KDE nie chce.

Najbardziej by mi pasowało to -> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/X.Org/Dual_Monitors#Independent_Dual_Head_in_KDE_4.2 ale nie mogę pierwszego ekranu ustawić żeby mi nie zabierało ekranu -> http://i42.tinypic.com/14ngwtl.png

----------

## lmmsci

Swego czasu miałem laptoka z nvidią i tak właśnie poustawianego xorga. Chodziło (dwa ekrany). Teraz mam intela (grrrr), ale też koniec końców udało się go zmusić do pracy z dwoma monitorami. Spróbuj może rzeczywiście nowszego X z overlaya x11 ?

----------

## Aktyn

kde IMHO ma swoje ustawienia, które nie koniecznie muszą być zgrane z tymi przez nvidia-settings. Kiedy ja odpalałem przed kde nvidia-settins z opcjami, to znikał mi kursor myszki, a kde i tak ładowało swoje ustawienia. Czy kde nie ma własnych opcji do dwóch monitorów?

----------

## lmmsci

Owszem ma takie cóś, ale to cóś - w ustawieniach systemowych - przynajmniej w moim przypadku było bezużyteczne. Nakładało wyświetlacze na siebie. Chyba, że pod nvidią działa to inaczej - teraz niestety (mając grrrr intela) nie mam jak tego sprawdzić.

----------

## kacper

właśnie, u mnie nakładają się ekrany  :Sad:  a w ustawieniach kde widać tylko jeden monitor, chyba, że w innym miejscu muszę tego szukać niż w ustawieniach ekranu.

----------

